# Harris Hawk Advice



## JamesLovelady

Hello there Avian board!

I usually live over in the snakes and lizards section, how are you guys over here doing? :blush:

I am currently researching husbandry and training information on Harris's Hawk with a view to owning one in the near future. I have ordered a book and reviewed various resources but I am unable to find an accurate answer to the following question that I hoped some of you "falconers/owners" of this species may be able to help me with!

I basically want to know how you guys house your Harris Hawk?

I am hoping not to have a large aviary in my garden that will draw attention to it as I live in a built up area, and I have received some mixed information...

If I require a large aviary then I am more than likely not going to research futher and give up on the idea of owning/flying this bird (Always wanted a pob since i read and watched Kes as a child! *giggles*)

I am keen on adhering to all my animals husbandry requirements and all reptiles I keep including chondros are kept in their ideal environments, no expense spared.

Now heres the conflicting information I have... I have heard from another Hawk owner that Harris Hawk arent as demanding as Falcons and can be flown twice a week...

If they are actively flown then they don't require huge housing area's is this correct?

If so I was intending on something along these lines: FALCONRY/HAWK MEWS/WEATHERING | eBay UK

Or a standard garden shed around 2mx2m or bigger as I've read that it has to be 2x the wing span of the bird which a full grown harris has a 1.1m wingspan (there abouts)...

I am completely clueless to this but I intended to allow the bird to sun it up tethered in the garden (out of its hut) when I'm home and can keep an eye on him/her and take it hunting twice a week for a good fly, would this be sufficient?

J


----------



## LoveForLizards

Something like that would be perfectly fine, but it would need lining with a durable, washable material. Also have to make sure that the bird can't reach the mesh with it's wings, and something tall enough to allow a good perching height (if the bird is to be tethered in it overnight during the colder months (October-April) the perch should be at least 18" off the ground), extra height is also good for cleaning purposes, meaning you don't have to bend down to scrub/hose down the back wall.

I am of the opinion that flying 2x a week is not ideal for a Harris, especially one that is tethered permanently. Some will agree, some will disagree, but I personally think that for such an intelligent animal free-flying more often is better.


----------



## JamesLovelady

LoveForLizards said:


> Something like that would be perfectly fine, but it would need lining with a durable, washable material. Also have to make sure that the bird can't reach the mesh with it's wings, and something tall enough to allow a good perching height (if the bird is to be tethered in it overnight during the colder months (October-April) the perch should be at least 18" off the ground), extra height is also good for cleaning purposes, meaning you don't have to bend down to scrub/hose down the back wall.
> 
> I am of the opinion that flying 2x a week is not ideal for a Harris, especially one that is tethered permanently. Some will agree, some will disagree, but I personally think that for such an intelligent animal free-flying more often is better.


I see you have 6 bop, any chance you could let me know how they're housed? Pics would certainly help...

So in general permanently tethering over night and during the day (whilst working) is acceptable on the basis of atleast 2 free flights per week then?

What about any lighting or even hearing requirements in the shed? I'm assuming as these animals can be native that they don't require heating in the colder months but is it advisable?


----------



## LoveForLizards

JamesLovelady said:


> I see you have 6 bop, any chance you could let me know how they're housed? Pics would certainly help...
> 
> So in general permanently tethering over night and during the day (whilst working) is acceptable on the basis of atleast 2 free flights per week then?
> 
> What about any lighting or even hearing requirements in the shed? I'm assuming as these animals can be native that they don't require heating in the colder months but is it advisable?


The falcon & 2 hawks are permanently tethered, the owls are all in free-flight aviaries. Will try get some pics. 

Acceptable? Yes. Ideal? Certainly not, especially if the 2 days are only the weekend. 

Extra lighting isn't needed providing you offer weathering opportunities but plenty of natural light is preferred in tethering quarters regardless of if it's second to weathering or not, sufficient ventilation is also needed.

Some form of heating would be best in Harris housing, as a "just in case". There is a massive difference between a bird that is living free and one that is tethered on a single perch over night regardless of the weather. They are sensitive (although not dramatically so) to frost bite and Wing Tip Oedema, so keeping them up off the ground, on a good perch and in a suitable weather proof mews is important, and a small heater will keep the edge off. All of our tethered birds have ceramic heaters in their mews, but we aim for around 4-8C max. on a below-0 night, over heating won't do any good.


----------



## JamesLovelady

Looking forward to those pics!...

So basically a ceramic heater wired through a room stat which will be located in the shed and set to about 6C so if temperatures drop to 6C or below the ceramic heater will kick in?

As I said I don't currently have a bop and don't intend on getting one until I've fully researched, however I haven't received my book I've ordered yet and wondering i you could explain the "weathering" part...

i.e. you said: extra lighting isn't needed providing you offer weathering opportunities... 

Does this just mean allow him outside daily (in the weather) ?


----------



## LoveForLizards

JamesLovelady said:


> Looking forward to those pics!...


Will get some when it stops raining, because I'm a wuss. :blush::lol2:



> So basically a ceramic heater wired through a room stat which will be located in the shed and set to about 6C so if temperatures drop to 6C or below the ceramic heater will kick in?


Ours aren't on a stat, even maxed out they aren't powerful enough to over-heat the mews and they only go on if we're set to have a cold night. They are fixed to a safety socket just in case there is a problem with the leccy, though. But that set up would be great. 



> As I said I don't currently have a bop and don't intend on getting one until I've fully researched, however I haven't received my book I've ordered yet and wondering i you could explain the "weathering" part...
> 
> i.e. you said: extra lighting isn't needed providing you offer weathering opportunities...
> 
> Does this just mean allow him outside daily (in the weather) ?


Yep, pretty much. Obviously, still tethered and weather permitting. Allowing him to soak up the sun in the Summer and a light shower occasionally. :2thumb:


----------



## JamesLovelady

Still awaiting pics before I make any decisions/movements on my housing!


----------



## barbara herald

just thought id post a pic of my owl after a bath i will post pics of my mews for you tomorow


----------



## bitis

To be honest mate, to get the best out of your harris I would fly it at least 4/5 times a week, I used to keep my Harris in a 5x6x6 purpose built mews with a shelf perch 3ft off the ground.(she was tethered) But I used to fly her 6 times a week, the more you fly them the fitter they get and come to know what you expect from them, the more you fly the better they get, there is not a lot you can't do with a Harris hawk. 
Try reading how to train birds of prey by jemima parry-jones 
Training the Harris hawk, don,t know the author. 
Another option is to take a course and your lantra award that should tell you most things. 
If you can't do that try and find yourself a good mentor, that's what I did.
But be warned good mentors are hard to find.
Hope that helps?


----------



## JamesLovelady

bitis said:


> To be honest mate, to get the best out of your harris I would fly it at least 4/5 times a week, I used to keep my Harris in a 5x6x6 purpose built mews with a shelf perch 3ft off the ground.(she was tethered) But I used to fly her 6 times a week, the more you fly them the fitter they get and come to know what you expect from them, the more you fly the better they get, there is not a lot you can't do with a Harris hawk.
> Try reading how to train birds of prey by jemima parry-jones
> Training the Harris hawk, don,t know the author.
> Another option is to take a course and your lantra award that should tell you most things.
> If you can't do that try and find yourself a good mentor, that's what I did.
> But be warned good mentors are hard to find.
> Hope that helps?


Thanks for this, I appreciate what you say about flying 4/5 times a week... however, allthough I have yet to receive my book I've ordered I've read a lot of online resources on training harris hawks and all of them contradict the "several times per week" thing... has a lot of information about flying weights and "not flying too often", it's a lot to take in...

I think, as you suggested I need to find myself a mentor or course that can help me out with hands on experience and some face-to-face time with experienced falconer(s)


----------



## JamesLovelady

barbara herald said:


> just thought id post a pic of my owl after a bath i will post pics of my mews for you tomorow
> image


That's awesome!... I'm still waiting for pics of your mews and LoveForLizards!


----------



## barbara herald

will post them now


----------



## barbara herald

this 1 for harris hawk its 12ft long 8ft wide 3 1/4 of the roof is coverd also free lofted when trained ive got mesh on front of min but hh cnt touch the mesh from inside 









the owls the 1 on the right 12ft x10ft 3 1/4 of roof coverd again free lofted 
houses a pair of bengal eagle owls


----------



## LoveForLizards

Apologies for the delay. :blush:
IIRC, the hawk mews' are 1.5m square, the falcon's is bigger but by how much I have no idea...

Single tether. By the way, that lino at the back is non-textured and is cleaned on a daily basis using disinfectants, scourers and occasionally wire wool. It ain't going to be completely clean again. :whistling2::lol2: Can also see the ceramic heaters at the top here.

















Doors, we used kennel panels for extra security:









And looking across the entire structure:








You can see the line of black drainage across the front, leading down into a garden drain. Only recently laid it hence the current dodgy job on the concrete. :whistling2: Will be putting slabs down soon enough so everything surrounding the mews can be hosed & disinfected. :2thumb:


----------

